# need a chuckle??



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

my son's talent show performance Friday.

he's the kiddo on the right. this is my sweet, smart, super jock, SHY little boy. after wiping their tears away from laughing so hard, the whole staff was in shock kyle got up there and did this. and he had a BLAST.
they were the "grand finale", and totally rocked it!! kids were dancing, screaming, cheering. they loved it. i'm so proud of him 

the end, he couldn't get a ring pop out of his pocket, that he was using as a prop. but he recovered. should have practiced more with that..or had looser jeans on 

thanks for endulging me here


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tritia, that was awesome! How funny. Looks like he had a blast!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

That is awesome Tritia, I had a smile on my face the whole time and it looked as though he was having a blast Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks! Yea, he was totally in the zone, LOL. 
I was shocked he even wanted to be in the it..then THIS!?! I just sent the video to all his football, basketball and baseball coaches, ROFL!!! 
That'll teach him 

He said he felt like a celebrity after, cause all the comments he got. Soooo cute. Most of the kids jumped rope, couple skits where you couldn't hear what they were saying. A few sang to cds, and you couldn't hear the kid's own voice. This was by far, the BEST. And I'm not just saying that as a proud mama  But, high five to ALL those kids who can get up there and do something. I couldn't at age 10. No way!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I couldn't pull myself away! How cute is he! I wish I could see his face when you show that at his wedding!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness that was hilarious!!
Tritia, you are so blessed with such wonderful kids. I am first glad that you made it back in time to see this - I am sure he probably has the girls chasing him all over the school now!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh that was great Tritia! I think he did an awesome job! Kudos to him and the other young man with him!:thumb:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Laurie, yea..I was in a text frenzy with my friend (the other boy's mama) Telling her where we were, how close, etc. Asked her to see if his teacher would push them back. They were scheduled 4th. She agreed, saying it'd make a great "grand finale"  We got there at about the 10th act or so. With about 4, or 5 to go.
He was surprised to see us, because we told him we woudn't make it. When my parents saw us, my dad asked "hasn't he been through enough?" about my oldest being forced to watch this. Just a day after a heart procedure, lol. He needed the short walk, and change of scene. So, he was up for it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That was great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tritia, I love your kids. not only are they beautiful but also very funny


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Loved it, Tritia!! Thanks for sharing and I would be proud too!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL. How cute.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tritia, what fun to watch that video! Thanks for sharing. It's nice to smile while watching kids have fun on stage!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great! You could tell he was having a good time, too....lol


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Tritia!

It's been a tough week - thanks for brightening my Sunday night. What a wonderful performance!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Loved it. Some of those songs brought back memories and they were way behond your son's age. He did a great job learning the dance moves. Very enjoyable.

Marie


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

He was soooo cute!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tritia- Adorable. Did he learn his moves from his mama?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

amanda..only the booty shakin' bit in the beginning


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That was so funny, made me laugh out loud!!! He did great and I'm so glad you made it back in time to see it! Congrats to him and his friend for having the guts to get up and do all of that in front of their friends and families!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tritia - what fun!!! I smiled all the way through. You have the greatest boys! I'm so glad you got back in time to be there for this.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Tritia! Both my husband and I watched this! We had a nice "chuckle"! He is made for the stage... He should include a drama or improv class in his extracurricular activities.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tritia, that was so entertaining! I can't believe a shy boy would do that. What a great job!!
Gina


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

How cute and BRAVE of him to do that! You have a great kid there.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Tritia, Thank you for sharing this. What great talented guy you have there. Thank you I needed this today. I've a huge smile still on my face.


----------

